

Corolla fanbelt to help reveal Apollo data - bootload
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,24626797-30417,00.html

======
ars
"He also printed out about 100m of data."

What's "100m of data"? Is that 100 miles, meters, or megabytes?

